# Falla eléctrica por luces LED en Kangoo 2011 naftera



## Osvaldo42 (Nov 6, 2019)

Tengo una Kangoo 2011 naftera GNC.
Le puse un juego de lamparas led en los faros y tuve que sacarlas porque se descontrolaban los faros, pero desde ese momento empezó a tener problemas como si fuera una falta de masa, cuando destellaba la baliza, por ejemplo destellaba el tablero, la radio, mi electricista se volvió loco, desarmó todo, hasta que encontró el motivo.
Resulta que el taller que instaló las LED me había regalado dos led de posición. Ésos son los que desorganizaron la instalación eléctrica y al sacarlos normalizó. ¿Alguien puede explicarme porque? Y si la Kangoo admite faros LED. Usé la marca de luces para faros Creeled


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2019)

Buscá un buen electricista . . . los chapuceros solo saben inventar problemas.

Si eliminás una masa de un farol , quedan en serie los filamentos de giro y posición y genera ese tipo de problemas . . .  pasaba desde los Fort T   .


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 6, 2019)

*¿¿GNC??*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2019)

lynspyre dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183733
> 
> *¿¿GNC??*




*GNC *

El *gas natural comprimido*, más conocido por la sigla *GNC*, es un combustible para uso *vehicular *que, por ser económico y ambientalmente más limpio, es considerado una alternativa sustentable para la sustitución de combustibles líquidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## capitanp (Nov 6, 2019)

Este problema me paso una vez, esto pasa porque el cpu tiene un detector de fallas de lamparas quemadas, sucede con algunas lamparas led donde el consumo es muy pequeño o la de doble filamento que en la version led hacen el efecto intercalando una resistencia para disminuir el brillo
en este caso de el doble filamento  esa resistencia hace puente entre el envío de stop y posicion, haciendo encender la luz de stop pero enviando corriente de vuelta por el envío de posición (y viceversa) haciendo que cuando encendia el stop detectara un fallo en la luz de posición
Para este problema lo resolvi agregando 2 diodos a los envíos de stop y posicion


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 6, 2019)

Tambien se soluciona colocando una resistencia de potencia en paralelo con un relevador que acciona las luces led con una conexion directa desde la bateria, lo que hace la resistencia en paralelo a la salida de los focos originales y en paralelo con el relevador es simular el foco incandescente, es decir consume la corriente y la convierte en calor, y el relevador accionaria las luces led que se le adapten, por eso va la resistencia de potencia en paralelo con el relevador a la salida de la conexion original para los focos, un juego para cada lado. El valor de la resistencia de potencia depende del foco que usa por defecto, aunque ya vienen estandarizadas esas resistencias y ya las venden para ese proposito, son grandes, naranjas y tienen un chasis naranja para montarlo en una parte plana del chasis por dentro y asi disipar el calor que se genera por el consumo de energia.Para las conexiones que van directo de las baterias a los led se recomienda usar fusible antes del relevador.


----------

